# What unit is this?



## FoxzStealthpawz (Mar 21, 2012)

What unit is this?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Aren't they the warhammer flagellents?

edit: or maybe the Empire Greatswords, heavily modded?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Those are an old empire\Mordhiem model if i remember right we have a Local player with a full squad of the lil buggers......they count as great swords.

Edit: Oh there Knights of the White Wolf.......look at there shoulders.


----------



## FoxzStealthpawz (Mar 21, 2012)

So, would you field a Templar Master of the White Wolf with them? Or since they are un-mounted no templar?


----------



## ExtraCrew (Jan 22, 2012)

They are the Teutogen Guard. They count as greatswords in the new edition. They are from the Storm of Chaos, they were part of the Middenhiem. 

No you could not fields a Templar Master with them on foot. You could field one on horse back and attach it to the unit, however he would loss his look out sir roll.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

ExtraCrew said:


> They are the Teutogen Guard. They count as greatswords in the new edition. They are from the Storm of Chaos, they were part of the Middenhiem.
> 
> No you could not fields a Templar Master with them on foot. You could field one on horse back and attach it to the unit, however he would loss his look out sir roll.


What i said  But they could make great White Wolves if you have read the vampire count books


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Extra has it:









EDIT- back home now and had a look in the Kislev book... I really thought these guys were a part of that as well. Kinda shocked to find they aren't: they would be pretty perfect to use in a Kislevite army.


----------

